# Doctor blames gyno on age?



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

im 20, nearly 21 and a few weeks ago i noticed i had extremely sore nipple, about a week later ive notice a lump on both side next to each nipple which seem to grow for week. its now been nearly 3 weeks and they are the same size and just as painful if not more so

i went to the doctors two weeks ago to explain the situation and let the doc 'cop a feel'

he refferred to them as nipple buds and said it was infact not gyno and that they should go and that was it!

im stuck here in agony and i dont really know what to do next?

has anyone been told this too or have any advice?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

asked to be refereed for an ultrasound to make sure, ask for a different doctor if he says no


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> asked to be refereed for an ultrasound to make sure, ask for a different doctor if he says no


will do!

is it worth me getting any tamoxifen in the mean time? or wait and see what they say?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Would Letro kill natural gyno?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Just because it may be 'natural' does not mean you should not be given some treatment.

I think letro would probably be overkill, but as you have seen the Dr then let him give you the drugs, after all that is what he is there for.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you used aas before?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

no i havent and also the doctor is not prescribing me anything what so ever because he thinks its 'part of growing up' and it will get better eventually

but the pain and size of the lump seem to be getting worse


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

mccreesh said:


> no i havent and also the doctor is not prescribing me anything what so ever because he thinks its 'part of growing up' and it will get better eventually
> 
> but the pain and size of the lump seem to be getting worse


Get a different Dr! These people work for you, they are not doing you a favour by giving you 5min of their time.

Be insistent.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Nolva 20mg for 12 weeks, then if no luck Letro 2.5mg for 8-12 weeks followed by Nolva 20mg for 4 weeks, docs won't do much unless you have massive tits ha


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

mccreesh said:


> no i havent and also the doctor is not prescribing me anything what so ever because he thinks its 'part of growing up' and it will get better eventually
> 
> but the pain and size of the lump seem to be getting worse


Change your Doctor, there's no way in earth that you have to stand that.

You could get amazing advices on the internet but you have to always priorize your Doctor's word, if something happen to you they will take action and responsibility of that, people on the internet don't have that obligation with you, also they work with blood works, exact science, guys on internet give you advice from what you tell, which could be all wrong and only a mistake.

Find a Doctor that helps you, that's why you are paying.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

What a joke most doctors are. 'Nipple buds' ffs 

Get yourself some nolva and self medicate mate. It's what a doctor with a clue would advocate. There are proper medical studies backing it up which you may want to look up, even if your doctor has obviously never bothered 

The things they get away with and the way they operate is staggering. My old man is regularly prescribed strong drugs without a proper diagnosis. Finasteride for instance because he has an enlarged prostate, yet they have never tested for high DHT, and statins despite never testing cholesterol levels :thumbdown:


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> im 20, nearly 21 and a few weeks ago i noticed i had extremely sore nipple, about a week later ive notice a lump on both side next to each nipple which seem to grow for week. its now been nearly 3 weeks and they are the same size and just as painful if not more so
> 
> i went to the doctors two weeks ago to explain the situation and let the doc 'cop a feel'
> 
> ...


I have the same problem,

When I was about 14 I noticed I had rather puffy nipples to my friends but I coukd feel balls underneath them, I thought I just had the "inverted nipples" and went the docs, he sed it was just my hornones and they would go normal with age, im now 22 and gues what they havent gone. There just a little embarrising but I cnt be ****d going the docs for him to fob me off again and say this is natural. Does anyone no if I have had then for some time self medicating would 100% clear the issue if it is natural gyno?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

tomcatt said:


> I have the same problem,
> 
> When I was about 14 I noticed I had rather puffy nipples to my friends but I coukd feel balls underneath them, I thought I just had the "inverted nipples" and went the docs, he sed it was just my hornones and they would go normal with age, im now 22 and gues what they havent gone. There just a little embarrising but I cnt be ****d going the docs for him to fob me off again and say this is natural. Does anyone no if I have had then for some time self medicating would 100% clear the issue if it is natural gyno?


Useful study here: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15238910

The study was on subjects of around 14 so no guarantee it would give you results, but certainly worth a try and shows the folly of doctors telling you 'it will go away'.


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> Useful study here: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15238910
> 
> The study was on subjects of around 14 so no guarantee it would give you results, but certainly worth a try and shows the folly of doctors telling you 'it will go away'.


This is really interesting, id love to give it a try to be honest, im gonna go the docs and ask for a course of tamoxifen or something similar an if he says no its time to invest in some myself. Thanks for the advice and notes


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

No worries mate. Post back with what the response is if you remember.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

tomcatt said:


> I have the same problem,
> 
> When I was about 14 I noticed I had rather puffy nipples to my friends but I coukd feel balls underneath them, I thought I just had the "inverted nipples" and went the docs, he sed it was just my hornones and they would go normal with age, im now 22 and gues what they havent gone. There just a little embarrising but I cnt be ****d going the docs for him to fob me off again and say this is natural. Does anyone no if I have had then for some time self medicating would 100% clear the issue if it is natural gyno?


Exact same.

Mine started at 14 am now 18, and still have it.

I might try a course of Letro if everyone is recommending it.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why the **** would nature do that to a person, Is it the junk food diet that might of caused it i remember hearing how the chemicals in our food are causing some susceptible people to hit puberty at an early age sub 10 years old.


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

Bish83 said:


> Why the **** would nature do that to a person, Is it the junk food diet that might of caused it i remember hearing how the chemicals in our food are causing some susceptible people to hit puberty at an early age sub 10 years old.


I dont think so. I was skinny as hell and never really ate junk I was allways fit an healthy . Footy swimming gym etc.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bish83 said:


> Why the **** would nature do that to a person, Is it the junk food diet that might of caused it i remember hearing how the chemicals in our food are causing some susceptible people to hit puberty at an early age sub 10 years old.


It's hormonal fluctuations that can happen in puberty. Looking back, I wish I knew what I do now because I would have been running half a tab of aromasin a day and maybe some proviron.

At that age, the last thing you want is female hormones and gyno. I think it's terrible that doctors turn people away. I had lumps that did go, but it was not fun and obviously being full of female hormones as a teenage boy is not good.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you guys think it's sensible to run a course of Letro? I'm 18 so I'm not sure if it's a good idea to start messing with my hormones.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

XXVII said:


> Do you guys think it's sensible to run a course of Letro? I'm 18 so I'm not sure if it's a good idea to start messing with my hormones.


Don't you dare do that

Go source some tamoxifen, take that at 20mg ED.

Itl sort it


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

mccreesh said:


> im 20, nearly 21 and a few weeks ago i noticed i had extremely sore nipple, about a week later ive notice a lump on both side next to each nipple which seem to grow for week. its now been nearly 3 weeks and they are the same size and just as painful if not more so
> 
> i went to the doctors two weeks ago to explain the situation and let the doc 'cop a feel'
> 
> ...


I went to several GP's last year with prolactin gyno that developed into mastitis..It was phukn torture to endure bro horrible affliction. Dumb a$$ Dr's were prescribing anti-biotics and sheet that didn't do squat.

I stocked up on letro/ nolva/ aromasin self medicated with letro for months and cured it completely myself.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Don't you dare do that
> 
> Go source some tamoxifen, take that at 20mg ED.
> 
> Itl sort it


Cheers, will give it a go!

I hate puffy nips. :no:


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Don't you dare do that
> 
> Go source some tamoxifen, take that at 20mg ED.
> 
> Itl sort it


do you think mine would be as easy if ive had it since I was 14, im 22 now like I dnt want to waste my time taking allkinds and gettin nowere?


----------

